# New Business Start Up



## Weezey Baby (Dec 11, 2007)

My name is Seth and I have sprung up the idea to start a t-shirt business for ideally poker players and fanatics online. I live in Las Vegas and also I am an avid member of the major poker community and I believe that this business would become very profitable in my location and with my circumstances. I am looking for help about my business on the lines of what my costs would be, whats the best way to finance the business, where can I get designers and printers, what the costs of t-shirts would be, etc. I have all the marketing material ready to rock, but I need a lot of help I believe on where to find people to make t-shirts for you and how much it will cost. If anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate it. This is the perfcet forum for what I want to be doing. 

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You sound like you just have an idea. You also sound like you need to do a lot of research. Write those questions down and then do a search. There are a lot of answers to your questions. And some of your questions are vague. when you say marketing in place what does that mean. As you said it is the perfect forum for what you are doing but you also have to do a little work. 
Example.. You ask what will the shirt will cost..
What type of Tee shirt do you want? That list will be very long.. By the way I sold a bunch of Poker shirts on Ebay.. You could use stock transfers.. there are a zillion companies that make them. Or you can make you own.. But I would probably say you don't have the software to do this. Lou


----------



## Weezey Baby (Dec 11, 2007)

What is the best way to find statistics of what it would cost to make a mass quantity of t-shirts? I have my own slogans and designs that I want to use because I know that they are original and new so I want the sole ownership of them. What is the best way to find a cheap producer of t-shirts that will make the designs for me as I don't have the technology to do this?

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Weezey Baby said:


> What is the best way to find statistics of what it would cost to make a mass quantity of t-shirts? I have my own slogans and designs that I want to use because I know that they are original and new so I want the sole ownership of them. What is the best way to find a cheap producer of t-shirts that will make the designs for me as I don't have the technology to do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Seth


Just look in the phone book and call a couple of local screenprinters in your area. They'll tell you what it would cost and then you mark them up and make your profit.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Weezey Baby said:


> What is the best way to find statistics of what it would cost to make a mass quantity of t-shirts? I have my own slogans and designs that I want to use because I know that they are original and new so I want the sole ownership of them. What is the best way to find a cheap producer of t-shirts that will make the designs for me as I don't have the technology to do this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Seth


Seth.. listen you are already starting off wrong. What do I mean by that.. well you want someone to do the work that is cheap. Which means you may get what you pay for.
OK.. sit down.. 1. make a list of the number of designs you have.
2. Now how many colors will each design have.
3. Now ask yourself what kind of shirts will you need. Guys, girls, types of style.
4. Where are you selling them? You said you had a marketing plan. That is good but where are you marketing?
5. Now you know what you need, or think you do. You could present your designs to a screen printer locally that is known for doing good work, Or you can have transfers made by one of the recommended transfer producers on the forum. Buy yourself a press and do your own stock as you get order.
I know you are in Vegas and close to LA so i would recommend you go to the ISS show in Long Beach and explore more about this industry. Lou


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Seth, you can find the answer to every question you asked on T-Shirt Forums - but you don't sit down at the poker table and ask the guy next to you, "What should I bet on this hand?" or "What does it mean that I have all these red cards?"

Spend some time researching the Forum, you'll get new ideas and you'll find plenty of people willing to answer specific questions - Good Luck!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Where and how are you planning on selling yor designs? Online, or in a brick and mortar? I was just curious, because I'm sure there is a neverending supply of the stock designs all over Vegas already, which is not a really big deal as long as you are able to creat truly original designs and find the right way to market them . 

Good luck.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Lou,

Would it be possible if you could tell me what papers were used in your designs.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

ino said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> Would it be possible if you could tell me what papers were used in your designs.


At the time they were all made with iron All. (The original Iron all) The dark shirt was opaque transfer and the Kiss My Royal Flush was at the time my logo for my web site called KISS MY ROYAL FLUSH. Everyone knows I play poker.. It is no longer available because i found too many people were selling poker shirts.. Gee that's a good Idea.. wonder why I did not think of it.. DAAA.







The one just showing a design is a stock transfer.. on of about 1000 out there.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't believe him Ino, he's bluffing.  haha


----------

